# tube heater stopped working



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

well ive had my tube heater for about a month and for some reason its stopped working checked fuse which is fine so im stumped to as what it is ill take it back if i can find my receipt but i doubt it :bash: any one else had this ??


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

cam cap said:


> well ive had my tube heater for about a month and for some reason its stopped working checked fuse which is fine so im stumped to as what it is ill take it back if i can find my receipt but i doubt it :bash: any one else had this ??


Where sells them, may be a better substitute for a ceramic?

God knows whats the matter, sorry.


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Where sells them, may be a better substitute for a ceramic?
> 
> God knows whats the matter, sorry.


i got mine from screwfix mate
was great till it stopped working but i think it might of been there was no enough ventilation for the heat to get out and may of killed its self will get a new one and make more vents in my guard


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

cam cap said:


> i got mine from screwfix mate
> was great till it stopped working but i think it might of been there was no enough ventilation for the heat to get out and may of killed its self will get a new one and make more vents in my guard


:2thumb:


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

we use them and have had no issues,1 of them is over 5yrs old all bought from screwfix,, Always have them attached a pulse stat


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

HP Exotics said:


> we use them and have had no issues,1 of them is over 5yrs old all bought from screwfix,, Always have them attached a pulse stat


i had mine on a dimmer stat as that's all i have spare but i don't think this would of broken it ???


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

*re*

where have you been keeping it,


----------



## z-tek (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you think? Was it the Dimmer Stat that broke the Tube Heater?

I bought my tube heater today from TLC-Direct

What type of Thermostat is the best to use? should i use a normal house one and place it inside my viv?


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

i had mine in my bosc viv with a home made guard which i don't think had enough holes in it to let the heat out so may of got to hot a pulse stat is best with these but a dimmer stat will do i cant see i breaking the heater


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

well ive got my new tube heater so will this be ok to use with the dimmer stat or do i have to use a pulse stat ??


----------

